# WSUS Issues



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi Friends,

Could someone please help me for WSUS with Windows Server 2008 , working as DC.
I have created a policy (Snap Shot Attached)









I can access WSUS folder, (Snapshot attached)








I found on some forums to enable read only access for each user on network to wsus folder, and to check that, access it through web browser. If you can view the folder tree, its fine. So I can view the tree (Snap shot)

Problem is, this policy is applied to my domain, but no PC is being updated other than server itself. 








Please help.

Regards,
Farhan.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What does it say on the scope tab?


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

anything else required, Please let me know.


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Rockn said:


> What does it say on the scope tab?


Hi Rockn,

I have shared the snapshot you required. 
Other than that, does policy look like fine to you ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It looks like your policy is only being applied to the Domain Controllers OU


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

This is applied in same way as other policies are applied, Scope Tab containing same values. 
Other policies are working fine on all Nodes of network


----------



## inform_farhan (Nov 2, 2011)

Further, When i try to link this GPO to a domain, within my network, it gives me an error. 
"An Operations Error Occurred"


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Run RSOP against one of your workstations the policy is supposed to be applied to. It will tell you where it is being blocked.


----------

